# Using Trails to Get to Public



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

This may be a question I need to go to a DNR office for or ask Ogden LEO, but figured I’d try here real quick. 

There is a public land area in Ogden that is accessible using the many trail systems in the area. The trail systems are used by public daily for biking hiking etc, however the trail heads start on private (City of Ogden owned) and run thru some private to get to the public. 

Am I allowed to use these trails to travel thru the private in order to hunt the public land? 

Left circle trail head. Right is public that I want to setup on. Much more public to the right of that also. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

If the trails are open to the public, as you suggested in your post, you have already answered your own question and should delete your post immediately.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

shaner said:


> If the trails are open to the public, as you suggested in your post, you have already answered your own question and should delete your post immediately.


But I haven't already answered my question. I'm not from Utah and just lived here recently. There could be certain rules in place etc or certain landowner permissions in place I don't know about. I'm from LA originally and we don't have any of these issues or concerns there. I see we have another smartass.

I'm asking just to make sure I'm covered from someone who really knows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You will find that while it is legal to access the area to hunt using these type of trails most look for other areas to hunt in. 

I'm not sure about this area but the general public that likes to uses these trails may or may not be friendly to us hunter types, especially if you are packing out a animal.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Critter said:


> You will find that while it is legal to access the area to hunt using these type of trails most look for other areas to hunt in.
> 
> I'm not sure about this area but the general public that likes to uses these trails may or may not be friendly to us hunter types, especially if you are packing out a animal.


Thanks critter for the useful info. I figured the last part as much and not worried about that. I'm pretty good at ignoring people running their mouth. This area has something very interesting that's I'd like to chase. May go scout it again one day to find the quickest easiest way to get where I want to be and try to get it done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

There are a couple ways into that area to hunt. I live close by and have hunted there myself on occasion. Most people are fine with you going in with a rifle or bow. Some will give you the general dirty look. The way I go into that area is from Ogden Canyon. You can hunt the entire way into and out of there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I literally grew up next to that trail head. You can use the trails for access to the forest no problem.

The surrounding land owners are pretty strict about trespass so if hunting I would make sure you don't look like you are on their property.

And I'm not sure on the law but using a firearm in that area would probably bring you unwanted attention.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

And the suggestion you remove your post is more for the fact that the area in question can be an attractive spot for others already and don't need it broadcast. I don't think they were being a smartass.

As a general rule any area along the Wasatch Front with access to the forest is popular with the Extended Area archery hunters.

Enjoy yourself that hike will give you a workout at the very least.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

middlefork said:


> And the suggestion you remove your post is more for the fact that the area in question can be an attractive spot for others already and don't need it broadcast. I don't think they were being a smartass.
> 
> As a general rule any area along the Wasatch Front with access to the forest is popular with the Extended Area archery hunters.
> 
> Enjoy yourself that hike will give you a workout at the very least.


Ah if that is the case then I apologize to the other poster. Sincerely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Haha, I love watching you guys try to protect your areas. You might also want to look at the Farmington Canyon Rd. area too, Brett. 

One thing about hunting from a public trailhead near the Wasatch Front: hunters can get their vehicles vandalized by people who think you're a big bad murdering hunter man. I sometimes hunt those areas but I always get there and get hunting before first light and I don't have a bunch of hunting logos and stuff on my vehicle.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

muleydeermaniac said:


> There are a couple ways into that area to hunt. I live close by and have hunted there myself on occasion. Most people are fine with you going in with a rifle or bow. Some will give you the general dirty look. The way I go into that area is from Ogden Canyon. You can hunt the entire way into and out of there.


I see another faster trailhead into that area and have been on it. Ogden canyon is hella far from this spot lol. That's a long hike man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Put some Patagonia decals on the windows and a gay "Equality" sticker on your bumper to keep from getting vandalized. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Put some Patagonia decals on the windows and a gay "Equality" sticker on your bumper to keep from getting vandalized. :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


A big rainbow sticker across the rear window


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Jedidiah said:


> Haha, I love watching you guys try to protect your areas. You might also want to look at the Farmington Canyon Rd. area too, Brett.
> 
> One thing about hunting from a public trailhead near the Wasatch Front: hunters can get their vehicles vandalized by people who think you're a big bad murdering hunter man. I sometimes hunt those areas but I always get there and get hunting before first light and I don't have a bunch of hunting logos and stuff on my vehicle.


Oh I may take a drive on that today. I have no hunting decals on my vehicle. But carrying a shotgun might give it away lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I hide my bow case under a blanket. Here's my standard list of links for guys starting hunting here, check it out if you want.

Utah Commuterlink, a great way to see pictures of what is actually going on this minute:

http://commuterlink.utah.gov/

Utah Hunt Planner for a list of all hunts and their boundaries, along with land ownership and a bunch of other data:

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart

The interactive fishing report site (by the way, try crawfishing at Strawberry around the beginning of July):

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/fishing/fStart

And the site most folks don't know about, range trends for big game:

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/rangetrend/rtstart


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't let the hikers and bikers scare you. I hunt the front almost exclusively, sometimes in areas where it is at least 20 to 1 recreational users to hunters. Not once have I ever had a truly negative interaction with anyone. Most of them are curious. Most of them stick to the well-worn trails. Some people are a little caught off guard because they don't realize there are spring hunting seasons. I find being friendly goes a long ways. Be courteous about where you set up and hunt and don't look to antagonize those who enjoy the outdoors differently and you shouldn't have a problem.

And to answer your question, most of the official trail systems are considered right of ways, and you can use them to access public land for hunting without issue in most cases. Some municipalities have restrictions in certain areas, but once you're onto forest service/blm ground you are good to go as long as you abide by the county and state laws regarding discharge of firearms.

Good luck!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Jedidiah said:


> One thing about hunting from a public trailhead near the Wasatch Front: .


If by "public trailhead" you mean one of those manicured areas with trailhead parking, a messageboard, stumps set in the ground near the trailhead, and well marked signs denoting the trail name, and the mileage - personally I wouldn't even bother with those areas, or try to avoid them as much as I can.

Too many people, and too many of those people who get all their gear from REI or Patagonia. I also find these people completely oblivious to their surroundings, it's like their on a treadmill.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, I should have said highly trafficked trailhead. Archery guys have a better time at those spots because of the big game rifle hunting ban in most of the Salt Lake County canyons but to each his own.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Anybody that thinks they are not going to share a trail with people with other interests besides hunting along the Wasatch Front is living in LA LA Land.

Bow hunters may get a slight pass versus gun hunters but not very much. People using major trails close to the Urban areas are worried somebody is going to shoot their dog or kids. All you can do is reassure them you can tell the difference.

And yes those manicured parking lots with trail signs are indeed a viable access to hunt-able areas. Ignore them if you choose.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I find it funny or sad (depending on perspective) that we hunters feel the need to hide our intentions from the "peaceful, non-violent" tree huggers to avoid vandalism or persecution.

Go, kill, eat. Screw the haters that feel differently.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Middlefork nailed it.
I don’t even hunt there, nor care too.
I was actually looking out for...drum roll... the OP!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> I find it funny or sad (depending on perspective) that we hunters feel the need to hide our intentions from the "peaceful, non-violent" tree huggers to avoid vandalism or persecution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


That's the problem, all of them are not "peaceful, non-violent" tree huggers.

I have ran into the violent, argumentative, vandals at those parking lots along with them on the trails to and from.

Some will just sneer at you or say something under their breath but there are those that like to flatten tires and shatter glass out of vehicles.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, it's no coincidence that the words ignorance, arrogance and belligerence sound so alike. The first one usually turns into the second one and then the third. Dumb people feel the need to act out to prove their stupid beliefs. Best just to avoid it, especially on hunt days. It's easy to do for me, I'm on the trail at 4:00 AM and none of the treehuggers would dream of being up that early. When you get back to the parking lot it's a lot of "Is that legal?" and I like to say "Boy I sure hope so!" or "New here, huh?"


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

KineKilla said:


> I find it funny or sad (depending on perspective) that we hunters feel the need to hide our intentions from the "peaceful, non-violent" tree huggers to avoid vandalism or persecution.
> 
> Go, kill, eat. Screw the haters that feel differently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Personally, I never hide the fact that I'm a hunter, nor my intentions. I let it hang out because there are a lot of new people in Utah, and I'm not going to curb myself to fit their feelings. They came here, they better get used to it. That said, I'm polite, but I never hide my intentions. I just like to avoid people in general. Heck, I avoid other hunters when I can.



Critter said:


> That's the problem, all of them are not "peaceful, non-violent" tree huggers.
> 
> I have ran into the violent, argumentative, vandals at those parking lots along with them on the trails to and from.
> 
> Some will just sneer at you or say something under their breath but there are those that like to flatten tires and shatter glass out of vehicles.


I have come to firmly believe, that people who espouse a certain political ideology, have no limits to their level of hypocrisy.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm all for talking it out with anyone, angry words and shouting, no big deal. The difference between that and this situation though is that you'll just get back to your truck with the word "MURDERER" scratched into it a few times and a couple windows busted. If I could do anything about it it would be different, but the passionate ignorance of the animal rights folks generally has them destroying your stuff while you're not there.


----------

